# Incredible site!



## spiwak2005 (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm another newbie here...and a relative newbie to theatre tech. I just got a job as Tech Advisor for a public school district's (upstate NY) new performing arts center. They hired me knowing full well I'm lacking in the lighting side of things (they have a brand new Strand 300 Series console). They do have a couple students who are already very comfortable running the lighting so I hope to learn a lot from them. I have a music performance background and a pro audio background (I work in radio and also do a ton of freelance recording/mixing projects) but still hope to step back and let the students show me what they already know. Any other input on how I should progress?

In just the couple days of browsing this site, I am amazed at the wonderful resources that can be found here. Consider me a regular!


----------



## Mayhem (Nov 22, 2004)

Welcome aboard!

From my experience in developing educational modules and also teaching, try not to cover too much at once. A hands-on tutorial is going to give better outcomes than a lecture and make it fun.

You will need to find your own style but I think you have a great attitude by stating that you will learn together - you from them and them from you.

There is an educational feedback forum on which you could post updates to your teaching style.

Once again - welcome aboard and I hope to see you (and perhaps some of your students) around the site.

Regards,


----------



## dvsDave (Nov 23, 2004)

hello spiwak2005,

I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to welcome you to ControlBooth.com! Like Mayhem said, it sounds like your new job will be a win-win situation for both you and your students! 

Invite them onto the site! 

-dvsDave


----------



## Peter (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey! Welcome!

Dont be too worried about your lack of knowledge! (some schools have Technical adivsors who harldy know how to turn on a lighting OR sound board.) 

My biggest piece of advice, (and you probaby know this anyway, but hey, i'll throw it out there for everyone else too) is dont be afraid to let your students run, and make mistakes themselves. I know that as a student, if i am told what to do in a situation, i will hardly ever remember it for the next time, but if I mess something up once, I'll never forget it! 

What kind of recording did/do you do? Like studio recording, or more live recording? And what do you use/recomend for someone to use to record to? (I currently use my latop with an external sound card and can squeeze 4 good channels out of it, and 2 more poorer quality chanels) 

Again, welcome to the forums, I hope we can be of assistance to you, and likewise you to us!


----------



## spiwak2005 (Nov 23, 2004)

Peter said:


> My biggest piece of advice, (and you probaby know this anyway, but hey, i'll throw it out there for everyone else too) is dont be afraid to let your students run, and make mistakes themselves.



Good! That's the philosophy I was hoping to go in with. I never wanted to be a teacher (my parents are both music teachers). BUT I've been told the students that have been running stuff now are so eager to do & learn everything they can. Those are exactly the students I'd like to learning with!

And yes I will be telling the students about this site and hopefully bring in a few new members.



Peter said:


> What kind of recording did/do you do? Like studio recording, or more live recording? And what do you use/recomend for someone to use to record to? (I currently use my latop with an external sound card and can squeeze 4 good channels out of it, and 2 more poorer quality chanels)



Well, I've used the Roland Digital Workstations (VS2480) with some of my personal recording...but I don't have regular access to it and can't afford to buy my own. I do some multi-track recording in my home studio directly to my PC (with multiple sound cards for "pseudo" multi-track). For editing I use Cool Edit Pro (I'll never get used to calling it Audition!) almost exclusively. I've used Pro Tools a little, but I'm just not used to it so I always fall back on Cool Edit. The main recording work that I've been doing lately is small classical ensembles and Church groups. Why bother with a studio when you can get into a Church with AMAZING acoustics? And why bother with multi-tracking when you can coach the musicians to give you their best live performance? As much as pro-audio folks may ridicule me, I'll admit I use a laptop (PC) with the Creative USB sound card directly into Cool Edit. I do all the mixing live and then just use some EQ & compression plug-ins for mastering. It's not the best, but it gives people who can't afford real studio time a chance to have a great sounding CD.

I still do a ton of freelance radio commercial voice-overs & production. Again, I use Cool Edit Pro - no fancy A/D convertors, just my trusty RE20, some magic plug-ins and a good sfx & music library...

A little long winded...but what are you going to do? It's a passion!



Chris Spiwak


----------



## propmonkey (Nov 23, 2004)

the 300 is great. just take a few hours sit down with the tutorial.


----------



## Peter (Nov 24, 2004)

cool I am going to look into that equipment and get back to this post later, (it is getting quite late now where I live, and I have to get up tomorow and EAT TURKEY!!! yum!!)


----------

